# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην γραμμή;;

## Godian

Αναβάθμισα σήμερα σε 1000 και τα λάθη κάτω ανεβαίνουν πολύ γρήγορα. Δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα μέχρι τώρα πουθενά και τα ping στα game φαίνονται καλά.
Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος που ξέρει;;

----------


## SV1BKN

> Αναβάθμισα σήμερα σε 1000 και τα λάθη κάτω ανεβαίνουν πολύ γρήγορα. Δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα μέχρι τώρα πουθενά και τα ping στα game φαίνονται καλά.
> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος που ξέρει;;




crc  errors  δεν  εχεις  είσαι πολύ  καλα   τα  άλλα  που βλέπεις  δεν σε  ενδιαφέρουν  κανει διόρθωση το  μόντεμ  .

----------


## Godian

Να μην βάλω τις φωνές δηλαδή.  :Clap: 

Όχι στα άλλα δεν έχει καθόλου

----------


## Godian

Ήρθε τεχνικός σήμερα και είδε την γραμμή μου.
Είναι μπόμπα λέει δε βλέπει πουθενά πρόβλημα μέχρι και την καμπίνα. Θα αλλάξουμε ρουτερ λέει και αμα δε φτιάξει θα στείλουν τεχνικό να δουν και στην καμπίνα

- - - Updated - - -




Όλα αυτά τα λάθη μετά της 9 παρά. Ενώ πριν όλη την ημέρα μέχρι 1000 να μαζέψει

----------


## NexTiN

Μια χαρά είναι η γραμμή σου, τζάμπα το κουράζεις αν δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις. Τα ΖΤΕ είναι γνωστό ότι δείχνουν και πλασματικά λάθη λόγω bug στο F/W...

----------


## Godian

> Μια χαρά είναι η γραμμή σου, τζάμπα το κουράζεις αν δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις. Τα ΖΤΕ είναι γνωστό ότι δείχνουν και πλασματικά λάθη λόγω bug στο F/W...



Ήρθε το νέο ρουτερ το έβαλα φίλε. Ία δούμε. Άλλαξαν πολλα

- - - Updated - - -

Το προηγούμενο ρουτερ έδινε snr 9 και αυτό δίνει 24 που νομίζω είναι πάρα πολύ καλύτερα

----------


## nikosaek2121

Μεγάλη βελτίωση μπράβο ελπίζω να μετρήασει η γραμμή φίλε, είναι ίδιο το Router 267A ;

----------


## Godian

> Μεγάλη βελτίωση μπράβο ελπίζω να μετρήασει η γραμμή φίλε, είναι ίδιο το Router 267A ;


Είναι το ZXHN H268Q φίλε μου

----------


## nikosaek2121

Το προηγούμενο ήταν το 267Α ; Αν και τώρα είδα στο παλιό είχες 17α Profile και τώρα 35b για αυτό ανέβηκε πολύ το Snr γιατί είσαι κλειδωμένος στα 100.

----------


## Godian

Ναι φίλε μου. Αυτό ήταν. Το είχα 4 μήνες σε 50αρα γραμμή

----------


## nikosaek2121

Αλήθεια από τι καμπίνα VDSl παίρνεις υπηρεσία φίλε μου Wind cosmote vodafone ?

----------


## Godian

> Αλήθεια από τι καμπίνα VDSl παίρνεις υπηρεσία φίλε μου Wind cosmote vodafone ?


Είναι wind οι καμπίνες του vdsl φίλε μου

----------


## nikosaek2121

Ένταξη φίλε μου πολύ καλά φαίνεται η γραμμή σου και τα λάθοι βλέπω είναι FEC που σημαίνει ότι διορθώνονται όλα. Διέγραψε τα πάντα στο Log και άφησε το Router αν δεν δεις αποσυχρονισνο από εδώ και στο εξής είσαι μια χαρά ήρθε και τεχνικός όπως λες και τα είδε όλα ένταξη εσωτερικά. Αν κάνουνε και έλεγχο στην καμπίνα ακόμα καλύτερα αν και να ξέρεις αν τα λάθοι δεν μαζεύονται απότομα δεν ασχολούνται να κάθονται ώρες να μετράνε στην καμπίνα στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ κτλ. Εγώ π.χ. που είχα 100αρα και ήταν προβληματικη από εσωτερική εγκατάσταση ήρθε τεχνικός και παρότι το Router μάζευε χιλιάδες λάθοι επειδή δεν το έκανε απότομα όταν μετράνε μου έλεγε όλα καλά είναι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Όταν άλλαξα σε 200 άρα αναγκαστικά ήρθαν και το φτιάξαμε γιατί εκεί δεν έπιανα την ταχύτητα. Επίσης αν έχεις παραπάνω από 1 πρίζα στο σπίτι μπορεί να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα το καλύτερο είναι να έχεις 1 πριζα τηλεφώνου στο VDSL .

----------


## Godian

> Ένταξη φίλε μου πολύ καλά φαίνεται η γραμμή σου και τα λάθοι βλέπω είναι FEC που σημαίνει ότι διορθώνονται όλα. Διέγραψε τα πάντα στο Log και άφησε το Router αν δεν δεις αποσυχρονισνο από εδώ και στο εξής είσαι μια χαρά ήρθε και τεχνικός όπως λες και τα είδε όλα ένταξη εσωτερικά. Αν κάνουνε και έλεγχο στην καμπίνα ακόμα καλύτερα αν και να ξέρεις αν τα λάθοι δεν μαζεύονται απότομα δεν ασχολούνται να κάθονται ώρες να μετράνε στην καμπίνα στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ κτλ. Εγώ π.χ. που είχα 100αρα και ήταν προβληματικη από εσωτερική εγκατάσταση ήρθε τεχνικός και παρότι το Router μάζευε χιλιάδες λάθοι επειδή δεν το έκανε απότομα όταν μετράνε μου έλεγε όλα καλά είναι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Όταν άλλαξα σε 200 άρα αναγκαστικά ήρθαν και το φτιάξαμε γιατί εκεί δεν έπιανα την ταχύτητα. Επίσης αν έχεις παραπάνω από 1 πρίζα στο σπίτι μπορεί να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα το καλύτερο είναι να έχεις 1 πριζα τηλεφώνου στο VDSL .


Ναι φίλε μου τα ξέρω αυτά. Και πριν δεν έκανε αποσυνδέσεις.
Το απόγευμα μάζευε χιλιάδες λάθη απότομα. Πχ σε 1 ώρα 30 χιλιάδες.
Τώρα περιμένω να πάει εκείνη την ώρα που μαζεύει νά δω άμα έφτιαξε.
Απλά ήταν το γαμώτο. Γιατί να μαζεύει τόσα.
Όλα καλά θα πάνε μωρέ. Μακάρι να ήταν αυτά τα μόνα προβλήματα μας

----------

